# What is Heaven/Hell



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2007)

My oldest brother who commutes by train from W.Va to Washington D.C. sent me an e-mail of something he heard during the two hour trip. 
==================
What is heaven:

The cooks are French
The police are British
The engineers are German
The lovers are Italian
The administrators are Swiss

What is hell:

The cooks are British
The police are German
The engineers are French
The lovers are Swiss
The administrators are Italian


----------



## Kreth (Nov 16, 2007)

French engineers? So all the cars in hell must have 5-speed reverse...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually Heaven & Hell is an album by Black Sabbath with Ronnie James Dio as the front man.

And speaking as someone of German decent that would have been an LEO if it were not for the broken ankle received in Shaolin Long Fist the week before the agility

Whats wrong with German police???? hmmmm... TALK or face the consequences. :uhyeah:


----------



## tellner (Nov 16, 2007)

There's a lot of versions, depending on the nationality of the speaker. The one I liked was:

In Heaven

The police are British
The cooks are French
The lovers are Italian
The government is Swiss
The tourists are American
In Hell

The cooks are English
The police are French
The government is Italian
The lovers are Swiss
The tourists are American
Sort of like my Dad's ideal football team with Black running backs, an Anglo-Saxon quarterback, a Czech kicker and a Jewish owner.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Swiss lovers?  I wonder if there's chocolate involved.:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Swiss lovers?  I wonder if there's chocolate involved.:uhyeah:



Probably... but that'll mean they get alllll the girls! (pout)


----------



## TimoS (Nov 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> The cooks are British
> The police are German
> The engineers are French
> The lovers are Swiss
> The administrators are Italian



Could be worse! Swap the nationalities on engineers and administrators and _then _you'll have a "perfect" hell


----------

